# Relacore



## etris68 (Jul 9, 2006)

I am thinking of buying relacore for weightloss AND anxiety. Does anyone know if it REALLY works?


----------



## jkath (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm always suspicious of any drug that says "you'll lose weight without even trying!" 
Best bet always, is to eat properly, adding many fresh produce items to your meals, and good old exercise. 
BTW, we have a member here, Kyles, who lost 30 lbs, doing just that. Look in the health & nutrition forum and she chronicals some of her regimens.

Side note: as for the anxiety, often, good food will help, but it's best to speak with your physician about things like this.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## vyapti (Jul 9, 2006)

For half the price, I'll cast a magic weight loss spell on you.  It works every time.


----------



## jkath (Jul 9, 2006)

Darn it, vyapti! I tried to give you karma but it says I have to spread it around before going back to you!


----------



## kyles (Jul 9, 2006)

And its 64lbs actually!!! Ha ha!!!

The only thing that products like relacore could do is keep you honest. If you are spending money perhaps you are more likely to stick at a plan....I don't know. Personally I wouldn't spend money on pills etc.

The only thing that will help you lose weight is to consume less calories than you use. So if you look at cutting calories andmoving more, you will lose weight. It may not be fast, it's taken me 18 months to lose 64lbs. 

As for the anxiety, I believe the only real cure for that is addressing what is making you anxious. I suffered from anxiety and depression on and off for 10 years. Now it's under control. The exercise has helped, as has losing weight and gaining confidence. I just travelled through the southern tip of Australia on my own for 3 weeks, never in my life did I think I would be able to do that.


----------



## jkath (Jul 9, 2006)

64???????? Wowee~!
(have you posted a recent photo, Kyles?)


----------



## kyles (Jul 9, 2006)

I've not really lost any weight since the last ones I posted in the gallery. Oh and there is the one in the 10k running thread too.

Gotta get back on the wagon after my holidays, boy food in Australia is good!!!


----------



## AriesGirl71 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok.. i too was wondering about this relacore. I need something to lose these last 15#. I really don't eat that much.. I only eat once or twice a day.. so cutting calories just won't do it for me since i don't get enough calories in in the first place. Someone had told me that the reason is.. because I am not eating ENOUGH  to begin with, my body is storing what food I do eat as fat.. could that be true? Therefore i had been thinking of taking anything just to get my metabolism back up.


----------



## kyles (Jul 15, 2006)

It is possible to go into starvation mode. So eat more! You do need to eat a minimum of 1200 calories a day, more if you exercise. If you find eating large meals difficult, prepare yourself lots of small 200 calorie snacks and eat during the day.

A product like relacore won't boost your metabolism. You can do that by eating a good balanced diet and moving more. My metabolism has completely changed, but its taken 18 months, and I still have 50lbs or so to lose, and I expect it to take another 18 months.


----------

